
How to Prep RC Car Body for Paint - catlxls
https://catxls.blogspot.com/2020/02/catxls-build-part-2-paint.html
======
skinkestek
@catxls

Seriously: I'm about to flag this as you only submit posts from what seems
like your blog.

From what I see they look nice (I'm not into RC cars) but it seems wildly off
topic here and also I guess it is considered bad etiquette / spammy to only
submit your own stuff.

